# So, is it worth going to the AGM? Oh yes!!



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

As some of you know, we won the quiz at the TTOC AGM the night before EvenTT12 and succeeded in bagging two tickets to yesterday's World Endurance Championship at Silverstone with full Audi UK VIP hospitality!! There was also another pair up for grabs in the raffle and they were won by friends of ours - SlineTT and his partner D6TTR. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

We arrived at Silverstone and were waved through the front gates to the Audi VIP parking near the medical centre where a fleet of Q7s were waiting to whisk us down to the hospitality area in the new pit complex. On arrival we were checked in and received our VIP passes, and were offered either a ride out in a Q7 during the race to some good photo locations, or a guided tour of the Audi pits during the race - no contest, pits please!

Breakfast was being served when we arrived, full English with the thickest bacon I've ever seen and wonderful orange juice, thick, sweet and full of juicy bits. We settled down to read our complimentary programme and to wait for our friends to arrive. A quick recce of our surroundings revealed that we were up above the pits and the start/finish straight and had an excellent view from the outside balcony.

After breakfast, Audi wheeled in the drivers for a bit of a chat:



















Then, there was the pit-lane free for all...I mean open pit lane and drivers autograph session:



















Somewhere in here is Martin Brundle...










After that it was back up to hospitality to grab a good place on the balcony to view the grid and the start:





































The paras dropped in:










The rolling start:










Lunch was a good opportunity to sample the free wine, soaked up by roast beef with all the trimmings. And after lunch came our pit tour. There were five of us in our group, and we were kitted up with headphones so that we could hear our guide while we were down there. Unfortunately we weren't allowed to take our cameras down there, but we had a look at the tyres and an explanation of the chalk marks that are written on them...who knew that LF meant Left Front!!  Past the 'tyre ovens' and into the pits proper and there were nose cones and rear wings galore, and a large room with about 20 chaps looking at about 50 screens of telemetry and other data. Out the front were the two bays for the cars, with mechanics sat around waiting for the next pit stop. It's a real shame that neither of the cars came into the pits while we were down there, but I guess you can't have everything!

Once the race got well underway, we had a great view of the pitstops:



















The Audis came in 1st and 3rd, and so we were all given flags to wave as they crossed the finish line:










The winning car:










The podium ceremony:










All in all, it was a superb day, and we thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. A big thanks to the TTOC and Audi UK for making it all possible. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow! Looks like an amazing day with some great views!


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice day!


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cool indeed 

Neil


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

What a prize, any more photos


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Fantastic prize, looks like you guys had an amazing day. Not jealous at all :mrgreen:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Great day! Congratulations. 
Must be great to see a race of these live in VIP area.

Cheers


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow. What a fantastic brilliant day. Great photos.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys, it was a superb day, we were very lucky. 



davelincs said:


> What a prize, any more photos


About another 1500! Was there anything in particular that you want to see?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Glad you had a fantastic time Penny


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

looks fantastic and i spy a hot looking blonde pit girl [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

A big thank you to the TTOC and Audi hospitality. We had a great day at Silverstone......


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Looked a great day out, i've been lucky enough to go there with Aston Martin and Le Mans a couple of years back, the only problem is now, you will never want to go again as a paying punter having had the expeirence from the 'inside' ........


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So, Penny, can I use some of this for the magazine?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

The grid girls had too many clothes on.

Congrats, btw


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Gone Ape said:


> The grid girls had too many clothes on.


 :lol: It wasn't as warm as it looked, and the usual Silverstone gale was blowing.


----------

